# Your online persona?



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

How representative of how you are in real life is your online persona? Do you try to keep it real, or do you consider the relative anonymity of posting on the Internet a pass to post things you normally would not say in person? If they differ, have you altered either personality for some reason? If your online persona does not reflect who you actually are, why is that so?

I have always tried very hard to present myself online as I am in person; whether that's a good thing or not. I took this approach since I started this forum over 7 years ago, long before I even met my first AZer (skijay) back early in 2004. In retrospect, I'm glad I took this approach since I've met so many of you in person since then and have befriended a number of you offline. You can like me or not, but what you "read" is basically what you get.

As far as whether my real life personality has changed compared to how I _think _I present myself online, I actually believe I've matured a bit and will now actually be more up front with people in person. I've always respected people that are honest and tell it like it is in a open way, provided they are civil about it. There is no doubt that posting something from the relative "shelter" of your home or office is a bit different than speaking to someone face to face. I too have pushed that boundary a little bit now and then, and in a weird way my real life personality has adopted a bit of that (hope that doesn't make me an asshole..   ).

So, how about you?


----------



## andyzee (Aug 4, 2008)

You've met me, I'm an ahole online as well as in person.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 4, 2008)

It's definitely August, ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm not sure how I am.  I imagine myself as more reserved online than I am in person.  I feel that I tend to be more outgoing in person.  Then again, I can be way off.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

andyzee said:


> You've met me, I'm an ahole online as well as in person.



Actually Andy, you probably are one of the most "real" people here. I think that's pretty cool.


----------



## Paul (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm an even bigger asshole IRL.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Actually Andy, you probably are one of the most "real" people here. I think that's pretty cool.




Thanks, I think :roll: ;-) :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd say I represent myself fairly well online compared with who I am as a person.  I tend to be somewhat reserved in real life before I get to know people, then I open up and can become fairly gregarious. I often think people perhaps have a different thought or perspective on who I am because of my handle.  Yes, I am a HUGE deadhead, but you wouldn't know it looking at me or really even talking to me unless you share the same passion.  I wonder how many on here think I'm some tree-hugging hippie purely based upon that handle and would be surprised to find me nothing of the sort when they meet me.

we'll see as time marches on.  I've met Terry and hopefully will meet eastcoastpowhound some time in the coming weeks.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd say I represent myself fairly well online compared with who I am as a person.  I tend to be somewhat reserved in real life before I get to know people, then I open up and can become fairly gregarious. I often think people perhaps have a different thought or perspective on who I am because of my handle.  Yes, I am a HUGE deadhead, but you wouldn't know it looking at me or really even talking to me unless you share the same passion.  I wonder how many on here think I'm some tree-hugging hippie purely based upon that handle and would be surprised to find me nothing of the sort when they meet me.
> 
> we'll see as time marches on.  I've met Terry and hopefully will meet eastcoastpowhound some time in the coming weeks.



I can *totally *see you as being a pretty chill guy, and someone I would get along well with. I might even be able to overlook the whole Grateful Dead thing...


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't really know how to be anyone other than myself. I suppose the only difference is I swear a lot more irl...though I try to tone it down when around company for Timmy's sake...


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> I might even be able to overlook the whole Grateful Dead thing...



if we ever find ourselves carpooling to the mountain with me driving, you might retract that statement :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Aug 4, 2008)

there is some famous line about integrity or honesty.  something about how you act when there are no consequences is most telling of your personality.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 4, 2008)

2knees said:


> there is some famous line about integrity or honesty.  something about how you act when there are no consequences is most telling of your personality.




Whatchu do with Pat?


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I don't really know how to be anyone other than myself. I suppose the only difference is I swear a lot more irl...though I try to tone it down when around company for Timmy's sake...



He is a sensitive lad, that's for sure...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm the same..I've pretty much been the same weirdo since I was 9 years old..


----------



## 2knees (Aug 4, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm the same..I've pretty much been the same weirdo since I was 9 years old..




here is your first chance to tell us where the first few bodies are buried......


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm the same..I've pretty much been the same weirdo since I was 9 years old..



Was it that obvious that I created this thread anticipating your reply? Yikes. Remind me to avoid meeting you at all costs....


----------



## hardline (Aug 4, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I don't really know how to be anyone other than myself. I suppose the only difference is I swear a lot more irl...though I try to tone it down when around company for Timmy's sake...



i have that problem too. i work with contractors all day so there is a lot swearing. i am the same IRL as i am online. it take to much energy to create a whole other me. i have been strange since i was 5 when my parents gave me my own personal birthday cake they put it on the floor on a shower curtain and to the surprise of all the guests in did a bellyflop into the cake. so that pretty much sums me up. if you put something in front of me i will do something nobody really expects but will make you laugh.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 5, 2008)

I am much less argumentative and debating in person. Guess I tend to have a quiet personality and tend to pull back more as the group increases in size. But I still enjoy a little back and forth and kicking things around a bit. I guess the difference is when know it alls and strong opinions fly online, I dig into it but when it happens in person, I withdraw and say it just isn't worth it. I keep thinking I should say "it just isn't worth it" more while online but I keep forgetting. I'll remember that one of these days.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 5, 2008)

I try very hard to keep it real -----here as well as in in person 

Having taken numerous tests instruments over the years the results are consistent

My communication style results  in strict terms is Expressive .

 MY Myer 's Briggs  personality type result is  is ENTJ/p   
E=extroverted., N=Intuitive, T=Thinker, J/p prefers to use judgement  for discerning  with a backup style of perception



 I used to do  both personality and communication style profiling for organizations so that more effective teamwork and leadership/mgt  could be leveraged . Bottom line there is NO ONE BEST style they all have their strength /weakness what is KEY is understanding the complementinf styles and recognizing how to "flex" one's style to meet teh needs of others .   

 ITAlways was great fun to teach this to professionals .We all love to KNOW more about ourselves and others and HOW to make good stuff happen both in our work life and in our relationship behavior with others


I really enjoy "listening" to all you guys !! Its a kewl group of ski nutz


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 5, 2008)

I think it's very telling if you have a pic of yourself as your avatar or a pic of someone/something else.


----------



## dmc (Aug 5, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I think it's very telling if you have a pic of yourself as your avatar or a pic of someone/something else.



Do tell...

Am I a internet wacko..?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 5, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> I am much less argumentative and debating in person. .



Me too.


----------



## severine (Aug 5, 2008)

I think I'm mostly the same IRL as online.  I may seem more quick-witted here though. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Was it that obvious that I created this thread anticipating your reply? Yikes. Remind me to avoid meeting you at all costs....



lol...since you usually only ski in Vermont on weekdays..I don't think we'll be skiing together much..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 5, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I think it's very telling if you have a pic of yourself as your avatar or a pic of someone/something else.



LOL...I need to change my Avatar..I use to change it hourly..any idea???:idea:

I freaking love the smilies..:-?:?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 5, 2008)

severine said:


> I think I'm mostly the same IRL as online.  I may seem more quick-witted here though. :lol:



Because you can compose your thoughts before writing things down....I feel like I have more of a filter online than in real life..yes I sometimes have foot in mouth/diaherrea of the mouth disease...not me..no way..


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> LOL...I need to change my Avatar..I use to change it hourly..any idea???:idea:
> 
> I freaking love the smilies..:-?:?



I like your current one, wonder how many under 40 know who it is. For a longtime I thought marc's avatar was him and I was constantly thinking to myself, does he know he looks just like Bill Murrey? :lol: 

I need to change mine(I usually go for the humor thing too or a resort scenic), Your animated ones have been abit painful but, hey, it's a free intenet. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 5, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I like your current one, I need to change mine(I usually go for the humor thing too), Your animated ones have been abit painful but, hey, it's a free intenet. :lol:



Greg told me no animated Avatars..:evil:


----------



## Greg (Aug 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Greg told me no animated Avatars..:evil:



No, I told you the one you had up there at the time was particularly distracting.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 5, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I like your current one, wonder how many under 40 know who it is. For a longtime I thought marc's avatar was him and I was constantly thinking to myself, does he know he looks just like Bill Murrey? :lol:
> 
> I need to change mine(I usually go for the humor thing too or a resort scenic), Your animated ones have been abit painful but, hey, it's a free intenet. :lol:



I'm 29 and Captain Kangaroo was on when I was a little kid..it was on TV until 1984..and then reruns..


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Greg told me no animated Avatars..:evil:



Greg is an awesome administrator!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 5, 2008)

severine said:


> I think I'm mostly the same IRL as online.  I may seem more quick-witted here though. :lol:


I think you're pretty much the same IRL as here, but no one can see your beautiful smile.  You have the most beautiful smile 

Tell me, do you think I'm the same IRL as OL?
I think I am, but who knows..........others may have a different perception :???:


----------



## severine (Aug 5, 2008)

I think you're pretty much the same, Trekchick.   Just as encouraging and witty, if not BETTER!!!   The real thing is definitely the better package.

And thanks... you're making me blush.


----------



## Paul (Aug 5, 2008)

Get a room you two....


----------



## Marc (Aug 5, 2008)

Paul said:


> Get a room you two....



And bring a camera.


----------



## Paul (Aug 5, 2008)

Marc said:


> And bring a camera.



Bow-chikka-bow-chikka-chikka


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 5, 2008)

Paul said:


> Get a room you two....





Marc said:


> And bring a camera.





Paul said:


> Bow-chikka-bow-chikka-chikka



What happens at Abasin STAYS at Abasin!;-)


----------



## severine (Aug 5, 2008)

You keep telling them that, but it doesn't seem to be getting _through_ to them.  :roll:


----------



## dmc (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm still wondering what having a picture of myself as an avatar has to do with anything?


----------



## Greg (Aug 5, 2008)

dmc said:


> I'm still wondering what having a picture of myself as an avatar has to do with anything?



It means you're a pretentious a-hole...


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 5, 2008)

severine said:


> You keep telling them that, but it doesn't seem to be getting _through_ to them.  :roll:


If they only knew, eh?;-)


----------



## WJenness (Aug 5, 2008)

I think I'm pretty similar... At least I've never tried to develop an 'online persona' or anything. I like to think I'm an interesting enough person to spend time with as it is, without having to go over the top.

-w


----------



## dmc (Aug 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> It means you're a pretentious a-hole...



cool... i can live with that...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 5, 2008)

dmc said:


> cool... i can live with that...



I like the hat


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 5, 2008)

There was an article in Sundays NY times magazine about internet trolls..


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 5, 2008)

severine said:


> You keep telling them that, but it doesn't seem to be getting _through_ to them.  :roll:



It's in our blood. We are programmed never to give up that fantasy about what might be going on between two (or fifteen) women behind closed doors






...and inbetween the sheets


----------



## severine (Aug 5, 2008)

...or in the hot tub.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 5, 2008)

severine said:


> ...or in the hot tub.


I want a different flavor jello next time. I can't get that Lime green out of my suit!
Ha!

Better yet, NO Suits!!!




















There's always room for jello


----------



## andyzee (Aug 5, 2008)

Wanna see my nipple?


----------



## dmc (Aug 5, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I like the hat



And you have yet to explain yourself..


----------



## trtaylor (Aug 5, 2008)

Pretty much try to keep it real on-line.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 5, 2008)

dmc said:


> And you have yet to explain yourself..



I didn't say what it meant, just that it means something. Sent an email to Dr Phil, let's see what that psych genius thinks. He's probably busy tho trying to keep his wife from divorcing him. A tarnish perhaps to his Oprah induced rise to the commercial pinnicle of therapist stardom.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 5, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Wanna see my nipple?


Wanna suck my nipple?

*There is a story behind this, as you may very well have guessed.


----------



## Marc (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm not sure if my messages I post here portray my personality differently or similarly to how I act in person.

That's a better question for those who have met me.  At any rate, I don't make a conscious effort to sound different "in here" as opposed to "out there."


----------



## dmc (Aug 5, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I didn't say what it meant, just that it means something.



Part of your online persona...


----------



## andyzee (Aug 5, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Wanna suck my nipple?
> 
> *There is a story behind this, as you may very well have guessed.


 
Is it clean?


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 5, 2008)

grilledsteezesandwich said:


> lol...i Need To Change My Avatar..i Use To Change It Hourly..any Idea???:idea:


 
View attachment 1592


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 5, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I think it's very telling if you have a pic of yourself as your avatar or a pic of someone/something else.


 
OK Dr. Phil, analyze mine!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 5, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Wanna suck my nipple?
> 
> *There is a story behind this, as you may very well have guessed.





andyzee said:


> Is it clean?


First trip to the Front Range in Colorado with my husband, I'd been out there a couple times and had warned him that he needed to keep hydrated.  We both had camelbacks, but his was not working correctly.  He had a frozen nipple! 
He has a lung condition and really suffered from the altitude, so I would ride the chair with him and make him drink.  The standing joke was.........."Hey, honey, wanna suck my nipple"
Before I knew it, everyone wanted to suck my nipple


----------



## Paul (Aug 5, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Wanna suck my nipple?



Yes. Yes I do.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 5, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> OK Dr. Phil, analyze mine!



Obviously a manifistation of low self-esteem due to the size of Rhode Island. A state version of penis envy, if you will. :wink: I flunked Psych 101 twice but I did watch alot of Newhart.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 5, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Obviously a manifistation of low self-esteem due to the size of Rhode Island. A state version of penis envy, if you will. :wink: I flunked Psych 101 twice but I did watch alot of Newhart.


 
You again! I would think you would see a lot of action similar to my avatar up there in Vermont! Where sheep are nervous, and chickens cross the road with farmers attached to their rears. Dr. Phil is just Jerry Springer in a better suit!


----------



## dmc (Aug 5, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> You again! I would think you would see a lot of action similar to my avatar up there in Vermont! Where sheep are nervous, and chickens cross the road with farmers attached to their rears. Dr. Phil is just Jerry Springer in a better suit!



I saw what looked like the biggest pile of cow siht in the world up in the NE Kingdom..   It was impressive...  

.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 5, 2008)

dmc said:


> I saw what looked like the biggest pile of cow siht in the world up in the NE Kingdom..   It was impressive...
> 
> .



They do generate electricity from a  methane gas plant from the Coventry landfill up there for about 6,000 homes. Soon to expand to about 10,000 homes. I wonder if there is any connection with all the refuse left from the Phish concert and that manure pile you saw with the idea for the local production of electricity.



> I would think you would see a lot of action similar to my avatar up there in Vermont! Where sheep are nervous, and chickens cross the road with farmers attached to their rears.



With over 4m visitors a year, it ain't the Vermonters who make the sheep nervous :wink:


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 5, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Me too.


Even though I have never met you HPD, I highly disagree with this self assessment. You are totally wrong.  :lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 5, 2008)

Marc said:


> I'm not sure if my messages I post here portray my personality differently or similarly to how I act in person.
> 
> That's a better question for those who have met me.  At any rate, I don't make a conscious effort to sound different "in here" as opposed to "out there."



Marc cries like a little girl when you hit him.


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 5, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Obviously a manifistation of low self-esteem due to the size of Rhode Island. A state version of penis envy, if you will. :wink: I flunked Psych 101 twice but I did watch alot of Newhart.



I'm sure Darryl and Darryl would concur with your prognosis.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 5, 2008)

One and the same.


----------



## Paul (Aug 5, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I'm sure Darryl and Darryl would concur with your prognosis.



Wrong Newhart, kiddo...:wink:

Edit: Bob was a psychiatrist in The Bob Newhart Show, not Newhart, where he was the innkeeper...

carry-on....


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 5, 2008)

Back on topic: I think my online persona is exactly the same as my offline persona, with the exception of the built-in filter that the forum provides. Thru the forum filter, I can present what I want to say, the way I want to say it. In person, not so much sometimes. In other words, I'm the same jerk here as I am on the slopes, I'm just more eloquent in my jerkyness! ;-)


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 5, 2008)

Paul said:


> Wrong Newhart, kiddo...:wink:
> 
> Edit: Bob was a psychiatrist in The Bob Newhart Show, not Newhart, where he was the innkeeper...
> 
> carry-on....



Yea, but it was all a dream by psychiatrist Bob, so they are the same. :smash:


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd say I'm about the same. Maybe a little more quite until I get to know people.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 5, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Yea, but it was all a dream by psychiatrist Bob, so they are the same. :smash:



Only the best final episode ever, better than MASH and way better than that crappy final episode for Senfield.


----------



## Paul (Aug 5, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Yea, but it was all a dream by psychiatrist Bob, so they are the same. :smash:



Ah yes.... good point.



wa-loaf said:


> I'd say I'm about the same. Maybe a little more quite until I get to know people.



quite what?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 5, 2008)

Paul said:


> quite what?



quite quiet


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 5, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I'm sure Darryl and Darryl would concur with your prognosis.



A comfirming second opinion is always appreciated but it appears your one Darryl short of full deck. :lol:


----------



## Paul (Aug 5, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> quite quiet



Quite


----------



## Paul (Aug 5, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> A comfirming second opinion is always appreciated but it appears your one Darryl short of full deck. :lol:








But I'm Larry.


----------



## Marc (Aug 5, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Marc cries like a little girl when you hit him.



She knows from experience.  Randi is much meaner in person.  She tried to push me off the double at Sundown.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 5, 2008)

I come off as an arrogant prick online . . .

When really I'm only a SLIGHTLY arrogant prick.


----------

